# Cabinet vision 6 Setting



## maxell4321 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can somebody help me to set cnc router ( machine ) in cabinet vision

I have Omnitech selexx pal . Looks like that mashine selection is there and I just need to be sure what setting to put there?


----------

